# I threw it together in 5 min



## Verizon (May 22, 2007)

i had enough spare parts laying around that i built a machine. don't know what i will do whith it but i figured id tell TPU about it because iv been ignoring it for a while.

Specs:
Processor: PIII 667MHz 512L2 133FSB slot1
Ram: 256 MB PC133
Video: GeForce mx400 64MB PCI
networking: unknown form wireless... And D-Link dfe530tx+ fast ethernet
storage: 40gb ATA100 5400rpm
OS: dunno yet Current = win2000sp4. might put on server 2003
Benchmark: 3dmark 2001

other compatible parts in ownership currently:
geforce mx420,
 realtek fast ethernet,
nVidia riva TNT2,
PII 333MHz.

anybody know what i can do with this other than to hold up the garage door?

runs final doom like a dream, and did i mention the high quality in Civ2 and red alert 95


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2007)

Fire it up and join the TPU Folding@Home team with it.


----------



## Verizon (May 22, 2007)

i just finished the 2000 set up. and i will most likely put F@H on it if i dont use it as a server.
my mothers c2d has folding at home on it and iv had it do 5 WUs that where like 5000 frames or something like that.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2007)

You can run folding on it and still use it as a server. The folding console runs a an idle or low process, so when you need to do file serving the console will relinquish its CPU usage.


----------



## Verizon (May 22, 2007)

thats what i figured. ill see what i can do right now its sitting here telling me the WLAN card is an ess audio drive.
i know it thinks that because iv got one onboard already and thats installed and the only hardware that was uninstalled is the video card and its identified as GF mx400.
so im going to tell it not to install the driver for ess and maybe see what kind of card it is


----------

